# Question about PB Blogs



## Romans922 (Jul 18, 2009)

Is it possible to have posts from my blog off PB, feed into the blog here?

How?


----------



## Romans922 (Jul 20, 2009)

*bumping


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## Andres (Jul 20, 2009)

guess no one else knows either.


----------



## speric (Jul 20, 2009)

What exactly are you trying to accomplish?


----------



## TheocraticMonarchist (Jul 20, 2009)

I think you're talk about an RSS feed. I can get my blogspot posts go to my facebook page this way. I'm not sure if the PB uses it.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jul 20, 2009)

No. I checked on this capability a while back. No hack exists either.


----------



## TheocraticMonarchist (Jul 20, 2009)

Semper Fidelis said:


> No. I checked on this capability a while back. No hack exists either.



Rich, could he get his PB blog post to got to his non PB blog with RSS? I just checked and it looks like this might be an option.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jul 20, 2009)

TheocraticMonarchist said:


> Semper Fidelis said:
> 
> 
> > No. I checked on this capability a while back. No hack exists either.
> ...



Probably. If his non PB blog has a feature that allows him to generate posts from an RSS feed.


----------



## speric (Jul 21, 2009)

Andrew what kind of personal blog do you have (WordPress, Blogger, etc.)?


----------



## Romans922 (Jul 21, 2009)

wordpress. See my signature.


----------



## speric (Jul 21, 2009)

I am surprised an RSS importer doesn't exist for vBulletin. I can't imagine it would be too hard to develop.


----------

